# In-ceiling speakers in suspended ceiling



## OldMill (Feb 14, 2018)

Good afternoon,

I'm the Operations Manager at a local non-profit here in Oregon.  We are in the planning phase of doing some new IT installations in the building, including a new public address/intercom system.  The manual for the intercom system suggests doing an in-ceiling install, by cutting a suitably sized hole in a ceiling tile.  The manual also says (I'm quoting here):

We strongly recommend that you attach the Safety Wire (length: 430 mm) to a secure structural point using its clasp (inside diameter: 14 mm). Do NOT attach the Safety Wire to a T-bar in the ceiling grid.​So I have one question, and a bunch of ideas.  What counts as a "secure structural point"?  The whole unit that would get installed weighs a hair over 4 pounds.  Would hanging from a pipe be good enough?  Or hanging from a hook attached to a drywall anchor?  What's the real answer a real builder would use?


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2018)

Welcome


What's the real answer a real builder would use?

I am neither

My best is wire to the actual building structure, joists, whatever is up there,

More than likely whatever the ceiling grid is wired to.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 14, 2018)

If you place them adjacent to the lights that are within the ceiling system you could probably attach them to the support structure that the lights are attached too.  If your lights are not attached with any wires and are just supported by the grid then I would worry more about the lights than the 4lb speakers.


----------



## OldMill (Feb 14, 2018)

That's a good idea.  I'm positive the lights are up to code.


----------



## classicT (Feb 14, 2018)

Match what is existing - the lights and T-grid will have seismic support wires that tie to the building structure.

I would advise not attaching to other items (lights, speakers, etc.) nor to non-structural items including piping, mechanical, etc.


----------



## Phil (Feb 14, 2018)

Agree with Ty J. If there are concrete decks above, shot pins are commonly used.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 15, 2018)

ASCE 7 does not allow shot pins in seismic zones D,E, F


----------



## Phil (Feb 17, 2018)

ASCE 7-10 section 13.4.5 Exception 1

"1. Power actuated fasteners in concrete used for support of acoustical tile or lay-in panel suspended ceiling applications and distributed systems where the service load on any individual fastener does not exceed 90 lb (400 N)."


----------



## ICE (Feb 17, 2018)

OldMill said:


> What's the real answer a real builder would use?



This being an after the fact install I can imagine all sorts of answers.  As long as whatever it turns out to be is not a T-bar grid wire it will probably be okay.  It is after all, only four pounds.  By the way, the wires that power the speakers are not to be attached to grid wires either. Do what you will and don't worry about it.  Well other than the space above the T-bar being used as a plenum, what could go wrong?


----------

